# Boating in the Czech Republic?



## bigscottone (Jan 4, 2011)

there is a whitewater park with a slalom course and some fun little play features on the vltava in prague, just north of holesovice. (White Water Centre)
they have reasonable kayaks for rent. might be the best place to start, but there are spots all over the country within a few hours train ride/drive.


----------



## squeaks2 (Jan 5, 2013)

I would suggest being careful where you fly into.

Prague's Kafka International Named Most Alienating Airport - YouTube


----------



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

The river that came to mind right off the bat.....It's not Czech Rebublic, but kinda close...prolly not too far by train- the Soca river in slovenia looks freakin' incredible from the pics....seen it in Kayak Session mag. also from KS mag - Gene 17 is a UK based guide service... from a quick glance their website looks like a good resource... 

Destinations - Gene17kayaking

Good luck, and enjoy your trip! I would love to get back to europe some day...


----------



## hilo45 (Jan 20, 2011)

*Czech Republic Rafting*

Your trip to the Czech Rep will be quite memorable. I've taken trips to Prague and other nice areas of this country. Try to visit some of the 16th thru 18th century castles. Best beers in the world. Second to none. Food is not too bad either...but who eats when you've got great Pivo (beer) to drink. The Czech National beverage is Becherovka. Completely made by fermenting 17 to 20 types of herbs. The distillery is in Karlovy-Vary, an area called the Spa District in western Czech Rep. 

So you want to raft and or Kayak: Try the Sazava river in the Sumava National Forest(Park). Sumava is on the Bavarian/Czech border, quite a ways from Prague. There is another river in this NP, can't remember the name.
Also whitewater opportunities on the Otava, Luznice, Jizera and Kamenice rivers.
Your best bet is to research via the internet and possibly craigslist (Prague)
Praha is the czech spelling. 

Good Luck...watch out for the pick-pockets on trams 18, 20 and 22 while your in Praha.


----------



## boof512 (Oct 26, 2003)

*soca*

I live in Berlin now and have paddled a bit around Europe.
I would say if you have a week off, skip the Czech and head down to the Soca river in slovenia . Its a boating meca, and some of the coolest water I have ever paddled. You will be able to find boats and people to boat with there. Plus it has everything from class 2-5


----------



## jondachi (Oct 9, 2010)

*Beta on the Soca*

I was over there in August 2011 and happened to luck out with some high water. I think May is a pretty decent time of year, although probably starting to get low. The Soca is definitely a recommended place to visit. I posted some info on the Soca on my website: www.jeffreysharpe.com/2011/12/03/the-soca-river/


----------



## Mila (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, I am from Pils, it is about a hour far from Prag. send me a email at [email protected] and i ll get you in touch with some people form Prag.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

I love mountainbuzz, thanks for all the good advice guys!

Mila: I will definitely get in touch


----------



## MikeThulin1972 (Mar 23, 2012)

If you boat in Prague ... Coming from some slalom guys... Where nose, ear,plugs... It's like the platte times 10


----------

